# Farmville on facebook



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Who's playing? I just started tonight


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

MEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
i am level 21!!!!

I think Shantel is level 29 bahahhaa
add us as neighbors!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

<<<< Lvl 23!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

level 2 

Whats the username? Same as here?

I'm an ole man I don't know what I'm doing  LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are already friends on face book! So I will request your neighborship


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

K Thanks


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ADD MEEE

Shantel Lynn - Detroit, MI | Facebook


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

we are friends on FB too marty, i adopted your black cat lmao

ill request ya!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, I loving this


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> we are friends on FB too marty, i adopted your black cat lmao
> 
> ill request ya!


I went for that cat too lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, you know I don't like cats LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I think im level 2 also


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

marty you TRADER! you're supposed to play MAFIA WARS with me!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Level 24! couldn't find ya on the list of farmville players Marty, but I sent you a request anyway.

The cat makes a cute noise when you pet it. I have two


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I got to level 5 and it stop me from inviting anymore friends or helping anyone out so I have to try again tomorrow 

I'll try MAFIA WARS tomorrow I'm just now getting the hang of this other game


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha it's okay marty... just to let you know, i sent you a diamond ring... lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Level 24! couldn't find ya on the list of farmville players Marty, but I sent you a request anyway.
> 
> The cat makes a cute noise when you pet it. I have two


 Don't play with Carriana she steals things from islands!!!!!!!! LMAO
She'll get ya watch out!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Add me...i'm like level 17, haven't played in 2 weeks though. Been on here too much HAhA!

James Daniel Boots Flowers


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm a level 24 Marty I will go in and find you. I didn't know you were on FB.


----------

